#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  looking for FOSTER WHEELER engineering standard manual

## sasirkumar

Hi friends,



I am looking for *FOSTER WHEELER* engineering standard manual

any body have this manual or link..

thx in advance

SasikumarSee More: looking for FOSTER WHEELER engineering standard manual

----------


## amol_bande

i also need one

----------


## spk

i also need one

----------


## poya2000

me too via ali.kianpour@gmail.com

----------


## stunningmanju

me to need that

----------


## engineershoaibqazi

Hi,

Please send it to me,

engineershoaibqazi@gmail.com

----------


## losmoscas

i also need one

----------


## spk

i also need one

----------


## engineershoaibqazi

Please send it to me 

engineershoaibqazi@gmail.com

----------


## mirro

me too

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

Needed here also!

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

Someone?

----------


## Nabilia

Foster Wheeler UK.zip	  92.120 MB



Includes all... 
Process Engineering Guidelines, Process Standards, and Technical Work Practices
that have previously shared here but the file names have been relabeled with their rev number and title for better searching.

If you have newer files for each please post for all.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: looking for FOSTER WHEELER engineering standard manual

----------


## anshuman1

very very thanks , really appreciable

----------


## losmoscas

Do you have any Foster Wheeler standards for boilers (steam generator)?

----------


## Nabilia

> Do you have any Foster Wheeler standards for boilers (steam generator)?



In the process standards folder from the posted files ...utilities section, there are standards for boiler feedwater, steam generation, steam systems, gas recovery and heat recovery steam generators

----------


## losmoscas

Ok, I saw it. Thanks! But I'm looking for design standards of some part of steam generators.

Like: furnace with fluidized bed or travelling grates with your furnace exit gas temperature (FEGT) for each type of the fuels, superheater, reheater, economizers, and air heater design. And others....

----------


## josefreitas

please share

----------


## Nabilia

How about this...

Industrial Boilers And Heat Recovery Steam Generators-Design, Applications, and Calculations-Ganapathy 2003.pdf	  3.882 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## august8

Wow good! Thanks!

----------


## venkateshs_g

Thanks

----------


## huifa

great! thanks

----------


## josefreitas

i recomend this book. is very practical.

----------


## Noppakhun

Dear Sir

Please upload Piping Engineering Practice.

Thank you

----------


## srl

thanks

See More: looking for FOSTER WHEELER engineering standard manual

----------


## engr_mfarooq

Thanks a lot boss

----------


## lucksravi

thanks lot nabilia

----------


## jdf000

great! thanks

----------


## yugangudur

thank u.....very much

----------


## sa12345

Thank you very much

----------


## xud9999

PLS sent it to me 
412429@rffpcc.com.tw

----------


## gpcshf

Thanks

----------


## thiskong

pls send me to e.r.oregon@gmail.com

----------


## chandanw

thanksss..

----------


## escariote

anyone has the Foster Wheeler Design for Boilers? i really need it.. please share or send to me bgescariote19@yahoo.com

----------


## cytech

Hi all,

Please share foster wheeler design drawing.

Regards
Cy

----------


## saraswatapalit

please help.. I also need it.


saraswatapalit@yahoo.comSee More: looking for FOSTER WHEELER engineering standard manual

----------


## githkal

I also need this book and steam boiler book. pls mail it to me kalgith@madhuri.com

----------


## huythieu

i also need one
Please send it to me 
via 
buihuythieu@gmail.com

----------


## kotosher

I need it too please kotosher@gmail.com

----------


## Mgr

Please upload the foster wheeler standard the ifile link is dead.I think Mr. Nabilia will once again upload this on 4share or mediafire .
Thanks in advance

----------


## bhatti92

please upload it again.......link is not working...........thanks in advance

----------


## chenshe9989

Could you please send it to 
chenshe9989@yahoo.com.cn
Thanks.

----------


## jacksp

Link is not working please upload it again....

----------


## nik83

please upload  Foster Wheeler standards for boilers (steam generator)

----------


## losmoscas

I also need Foster Wheeler standards for boilers (steam generator)! Please upload here! Thanks

----------


## nik83

anybody please upload manual, very need

----------


## ampis1

Dear Nabilia
the link is dead would you please reupload the file on the mediafire or rapidshare.
Thanks
Ahmad

----------


## yogacruise

please help.. I also need it.


yogacruise@gmail.comSee More: looking for FOSTER WHEELER engineering standard manual

----------


## 1967sharma

I also need this docs, pls send them to 1967sharma@gmail.com, thanks

----------


## tessios

Please upload that files once again

----------


## tessios

please upload that file once again plz

----------


## amir51

I also need this docs, pls send them to 
amirkouhi@gmail.com
best regards

----------


## Nicola Rovelli

Please send to rove79@gmail.com
thanks in advance

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## mecasera

Can someone upload it once again.

Thanks in advance

----------


## hant104

Pls reupload
Thank you very much

----------


## wq22030202

can anyone kindly upload it again? thx very much.

----------


## migueltm

can anyone kindly upload it again? thanks in advance.

----------

